

Facebook Apps On Any Website - gabrielleydon
http://developers.facebook.com/news.php?blog=1&story=73

======
apexauk
Surely this is not that big a deal - The title's misleading - in particular,
this announcement doesn't enable "facebook apps on any website" in a way that
wasnt previously possible since the api was first released, pre-platform even.

The point here is that they've released a javascript interface to the api that
sits alongside the existing ones for other languages (php, ruby etc). The news
is that now you can build FB apps without having to use server-side code. Can
anyone suggest a "useful use" for this, where you wouldn't want to use a
server-side language..?

TC, mashable etc all seem to have missed the point here due to
misunderstanding the technicalities. Now, if FB _did_ open up a platform to
enable _existing_ FB apps to be embedded on web pages external to facebook
(like google gadgets for your webpage) - now _that_ would be interesting.
Thats what everyone is implying, but sadly it isnt so this time..

------
aston
There's really nothing new here at all. Just a Javascript library to make
calls to the API.

------
ivankirigin
It would be cool if users coming to their site could just put in some
information and then you could import all their data and network. It would
make facebook essentially a totally open data platform. I wouldn't have to
bother trying to get an ap on facebook too.

Data exportability makes things more valuable, not less.

------
dawnerd
I'm not sure if this is a good idea or not. In a way it could work a lot like
openid where the user only has to log into Facebook.

~~~
ALee
It would be nice, if they just joined with the OpenID community though. I
mean, out of all the sites that is a virtual address book (outside of your
e-mail), Facebook could be the best OpenID provider out there. They don't even
need to give the contacts and the network, but just the information (b/c the
user would have to enter it anyway).

There is huge business potential for Facebook as it becomes the central hub to
sign into other sites and it has huge potential for publishers who want to
access the Facebook base. I'm guessing a business guy though is afraid that it
would kill their competitive edge by being more open though.

~~~
dawnerd
That would be awesome if they joined. If only we could get Google to extend
open social to Facebook... I don't think these guys are realizing what they
could do if they worked together. And it's not like it would cost them
anything either.

------
tlrobinson
Awesome. This seems work similar to how the Google Maps API works.

I assume it's safe to include your application key client side?

